# Buck's F@H 8800GS/9600GSO Giveaway



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2010)

*We have great things happening this Fall/Winter for the F@H team, so I figure why not start it off by giving away the cards that started it all for me!*

I'm giving away 3-8800GS/9600GSO(single slot) 384mb(96 shaders) cards to eligible F@H members. These cards are capable of 4500+ PPD. All you have to do is pay me shipping(USPS priority approx $5-$10). This offer is extended to members within the Continental US only.

* To be eligible, you must meet the following criteria:*


Must be a currently active folding team member(#50711) for at least a month and have accumulated a minimum of 100,000 F@H points.

You cannot currently be ranked in the Top 20 in daily PPD.

You must commit to continuously folding the card to the best of your ability. 
Continental US only.

These cards have treated me well and I expect members to take care of them. If for some reason you are no longer able to fold, please contact me so we may pass them onto another active member. If more than 3 members respond, I will use a random number generator to chose the winning members. Cards will be shipped within a week of notification that you have been chosen to receive a card.

Good Luck!


----------



## deathmore (Oct 7, 2010)

awesome deal for someone who needs i stop folding for the summer due to heat and im still in 36th have to start back up again soon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2010)

I stopped folding because my 4850 died.  I could grab one of these and keep the rig going!  Sweet!  Too bad I won't be home till Thanksgiving to install it.  (so count me out I guess)


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You cannot currently be ranked in the Top 20 in daily PPD.



Crap, I would so run these 24/7.  I've got the M4A79 Deluxe just sitting here without a single video card just waiting to be filled with 3 nice PCI-E cards...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Crap, I would so run these 24/7.  I've got the M4A79 Deluxe just sitting here without a single video card just waiting to be filled with 3 nice PCI-E cards...


Sorry, I'm trying to help out the newer members with low ppd.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would love to add one to my folding rig. Getting about 15k ppd atm and have 2 more PCI slots open. Just started this month so i dont meet your req. But i will fold for TPU.I will do 100K+ per month.
Folding Under Dbiggs9.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to help out the newer members with low ppd.



I know. I applaud you.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 7, 2010)

> I know. I applaud you.


+1 same here Buck.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah Buck, you are now a whole new man in my book Not only is this guy  to take the time to manually configure anyones F@H setup, now he freeking donates PPD?!?!?!?!

This needs to stay up top so some new folders can feel the love ASAP


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Oct 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Yeah Buck, you are now a whole new man in my book Not only is this guy  to take the time to manually configure anyones F@H setup, now he freeking donates PPD?!?!?!?!
> 
> This needs to stay up top so some new folders can feel the love ASAP



I think i need help setting up my Folding my PPD seems low vs many others

260GTX   Avg 7.5k
9800GT   Avg 4K
8800GTS Avg 3.5k
Q6600    Avg 200 points


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 7, 2010)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I think i need help setting up my Folding my PPD seems low vs many others
> 
> 260GTX   Avg 7.5k
> 9800GT   Avg 4K
> ...



wrong thread...you have a PM


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 7, 2010)

haven't reached the 100,000 yet but getting there! Fold 24/7 though!
give it some thought i've got plenty of people to vouch for me!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 7, 2010)

I started out on a 9600GSO from Mike047 (@ a greatly reduced price), now look at me  

Thanks for offering these up BUCK


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2010)

Count me in, I've got a lonely PCI-E x16 slot in my server.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Might be interested, if you think I'm worthy 

Mean to get my GTX260 going tomorrow....didn't get around to it today


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2010)

Where's BOW?  He's been looking for a cheap single slot GPU.  Since Aug. 25.

Edit, just saw that he's #19 on the team.  Maybe some of us can knock him down a notch or two.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Just realised I won't have a spare slot....nvm then


----------



## Bow (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice count me in


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

totally awesometastic 

too bad i dont live in the states lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Buck is a very nice guy indeed....helped me out last year w/ a new PSU


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> totally awesometastic
> 
> too bad i dont live in the states lol


1+

I have a cousing studying college there, maybe she could receive it and sent it later to me when my uncle goes to visit her.  Too complicated.-


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

can i enter? i need a card for my main frame (24/7) it used to fold on the CPU but my vid card caps blew up now the machine is down since i dont have a replacement :/ it folded 24/7 365 when it was on though. the mainframe handles the entire home network (~23pc's) from print jobs drivers and file sharing it is also responsable for internet sharing my WCG PC's it runs the ethernethub they all connect too. other then that it idles and folds i even have it set to AC on after power failure. so if i lose juice as soon as its back the machine starts back up. shes a really dedicated box. I just need her to run again.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2010)

i stopped folding about a month ago my gso on my main cruncher died so its just sitting ther with lame 7900gs


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very generous of you buck nasty, i don't live in the USA tho  

Solaris seems like he'll put one to good use! He gets my internet vote


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2010)

I should be able to put one to use. I think I'll enter if it's not too late. How much power will this card want?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2010)

+1 i have one more slot open


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2010)

xvi, less than 80 watts


----------



## Feänor (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been folding for over a year now, and maybe a week for tpu team, and i think one of these would be nice in my rig. My 1tb hard drive is officially dead, and one of my folding card is gonna go ( my gtx 260 or 9800gx2, the one whos gonna give me the most money), so i'll end up losing 7000 or 10000 ppd. I suppose canada cannot be considered in the giveaway, but i appreciate your offer anyway!


----------

